# Great 3 minute and under songs. Well under 3:30.



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)

3:27


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Hard to find a Steely tune under 7 min....Lol....Cheating here


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)

YOU GOT TO..................

[


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 12, 2019)

When you can take an acoustic and sing like this......................Insanity


----------



## boedicca (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)

I thought John Bonham and Keith Moon were the best rock drummers
until I heard Neil Peart . ( I saw Rush open for Ted Nugent in 75 and then front row in 76 and 4 times after that)


----------



## Desperado (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Oct 12, 2019)

Neil Young- Cinnamon Girl


----------



## konradv (Oct 12, 2019)

Jefferson Airplane- It's No Secret


----------



## konradv (Oct 12, 2019)

The Beatles- Norwegian Wood(This Bird Has Flown)


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 16, 2019)

Bowie had one blue eye and one green eye.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2019)

Overture, curtains, lights,
This is it, the night of nights
No more rehearsing and nursing a part
We know every part by heart
Overture, curtains, lights
This is it, you'll hit the heights
And oh what heights we'll hit
On with the show this is it

Tonight what heights we'll hit
On with the show this is it


----------



## westwall (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2019)

1965


----------



## Desperado (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)

Teach your children


----------



## Vastator (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## The Purge (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Oct 21, 2019)

Just under the 3:30 limit.  


Warren Zevon- Werewolves of London


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2019)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2019)

This is a good thread because I think there's a lot to be said about short songs.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2019)

Is this fun ay ?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 24, 2019)

Can't forget these guys.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 24, 2019)

Going 2 seconds over for Uncle Ted


----------



## the other mike (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2019)

New Chris Impelletteri.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## westwall (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2019)

Now this was unpredictable.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2019)

me too


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2019)

This is a song that's truer now than it was 35 years ago.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## fncceo (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Nov 21, 2019)

To the lessons from the faux impeachment flamboyant joke:

​


----------



## the other mike (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)




----------

